# Virginia, DC Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 18, 2004)

*February 21-22, 2004, DC, Virginia Area. WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area).* 
This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Dr. Maung Gyi & Guro Chad Dulin. 
artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 18, 2004)

This event is coming soon! I hope to see some of you there.

Datu Tim Hartman
Remy A Presas' Modern Arnis (WMAA)


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry I missed this one!

Review, anyone!?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2004)

As I drove down Friday afternoon (9 plus hours ), to get there and have fun.

First, let me say Thank You to the host. Very Nice guy and was very accomadating. (* Yes, he bribed me with the best bribe, he bought me food  *)

The instructors were Dr. Gyi of Bando, Datu Tim Hartman and Guro Chad Dulin.

Saturday:
Tim opened with a new template of stick moves that could be used in the semi sparring tapi-tapi drills or by itself. Most people really liked the hand outs.

Dr. Gyi, then did some stick work for riot control, which was designed to limit the damage to the person and to control them for arrest.

Chad, closed with some applications from the Cane forms for both stick and knife.

Sunday:
Dr Gyi started out with some stretching Yoga. He then moved onto some ground fighting, which is to say who do you kick from a sitting or lying position.

Chad followed with applications out of the Empty hand forms.

Tim closed with some basic Block Check counter and traping, while addressing body and foot work.

Then I drove back 

It was lots of fun, got to meet new people and see some I already knew.
:asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 23, 2004)

I am so glad to hear it went well!John Baillie is a good freind of mine.I wanted to go really bad,but cash flow prevented it.


----------



## NARC (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks to all who attended this past weekend Seminar !!  It was great seeing "new" faces, Ed Mengle and his crew again, Chad Dulin's guys and Brian Pancia too.  Nice to see some BJJ people too ( J. Gordon & M. Mcmahan etc.)
Tim, Gyi and Chad were great in their instruction as expected!!  
Looking forward to next time!! :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 28, 2004)

Great time!  John did an excellent job making things run smoothly; the instruction was great (I happily cut my time since Dr. Gyi was on a roll!), and I got to meet some new folks.
Highlight for me was causing Rich to laugh so hard I was concerned he would wet himself!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Great time! John did an excellent job making things run smoothly; the instruction was great (I happily cut my time since Dr. Gyi was on a roll!), and I got to meet some new folks.
> Highlight for me was causing Rich to laugh so hard I was concerned he would wet himself!


:rofl:

Shhh!

:rofl:

You are making me laugh again.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 28, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Shhh!
> 
> ...




It is the secret "pee your pants" move in Anyo Isa. No, really; it's Anyo Isa; everyone sees that, right??
 :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> It is the secret "pee your pants" move in Anyo Isa. No, really; it's Anyo Isa; everyone sees that, right??
> :idunno:


Stop It Stop It :rofl: You are slaying me


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 28, 2004)

Who?  Me?   Nahhhhhhhhh?

It's just anyo isa.....


----------

